# Robert Traill on the testament of Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 31, 2020)

... Christ’s covenanting for them proves this. In that day, (if a day may be talked of in eternity; but we are time-creatures, and have no fit words for eternity) when this blessed company were given by the Father to the Son, the Son did undertake to do all things needful to be one, to bring them to eternal glory. He undertook and promised to take on him their nature; and in that nature to bear their sins, and, by the sacrifice of that nature for their sins, to make an expiation of their sins. In a word, he promised to do all he was required to do, and he did all he promised to the Father, for the salvation of his people. Whenever we look to this treaty, we must gather, Surely the Son of God had a great mind to the happiness of his people. ...

For more, see Robert Traill on the testament of Christ.


----------

